

Apple Invents a Killer 3D Imaging Camera for iOS Devices  - turingbook
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2012/03/apple-invents-a-killer-3d-imaging-camera-for-ios-devices.html

======
6ren
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS#Cameras>

